# Orlando Sentinal: "Me-Mac"



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Got this from the Rockets board. I'm not from the Orlando area, but seriously, are the sportswriters really _that_ bad in Orlando. I have to question whether they've even seen a game of basketball. It's humurous. 



> Now that Tracy McGrady is back at the familiar place where he always is in early May -- out of the playoffs -- Orlando Magic fans should take this time to thank General Manager John Weisbrod for sparing them an offseason filled with misery and malaise.
> 
> Yes, thank him.





> Can you imagine where this franchise would be right now if Weisbrod hadn't traded Me-Mac after last season? The Magic would be out of the playoffs, Grant Hill would have ended a sixth straight season out with an injury and, worst of all, McGrady would be walking out of here as a free agent with the Magic receiving no compensation for him.
> 
> The Magic may not have received equal value for a player of McGrady's status, but at least they got something decent. Steve Francis may be erratic, but he has value. He's a borderline all-star who plays hard, plays hurt and doesn't quit on his team a la Me-Mac.






> In the biggest moments, Me-Mac comes up small. Tiger wears red on Sunday. If Me-Mac were a golfer, he'd wear yellow.
> 
> How else do you explain his new team, the Houston Rockets, going on the road and taking a 2-0 lead against the Dallas Mavericks in their first-round series, then not only blowing the lead, but losing in Game 7 by, um, 40 POINTS!





> Certainly, McGrady is a great scorer, but he doesn't have that certain something the greatest players have -- the ability to elevate their teams to another level. McGrady is Peyton Manning. He puts up phenomenal numbers, but when the defining moment comes, he shrinks.
> 
> If he were truly great, he wouldn't have an 0-5 playoff record. If he were truly great, he wouldn't have allowed his team to finish with a league-worst record as the Magic did last season. The last time the league's leading scorer was on the NBA's worst team was Neil Johnston in 1952. Yes, that Neil Johnston.




http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...ack=1&cset=true


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:nonono:

Disappointing to say the least. Gives Orlando fans a bad rep(like it or not, the Orlando media does represent us to a certain extent), and makes us look like all of the Raptors fans who still have sour grapes for T-Mac leaving Toronto.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

That guy is not a very good writer and looks to try to be "controversial" to some extent all the time. I've seen him on TV on SunSports network as well... he is a real doof.

The only good point he makes is that had Tmac stayed and Orlando had a sub-par season, they could have lost him for nothing.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh so bitter....

Your city would be better off without guys like this

First you lost Shaq, then Penny, then Tmac... and all you have to show for it is Steve-O

At this rate, the city being perceived like this, noone will want to play in this city.

I say demote the guy to a delivery boy


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

By the way, this is the same Bianchi that just wrote this

LOL what a flopper

And speaking of Jordan, T-Mac now is being compared to His Airness in Houston. Could it be any more sickening for Magic fans than to watch T-Mac soaring and dunking over 7-foot-6 Shawn Bradley and then hitting the game-winner to give the underdog Rockets a 2-0 lead over the Dallas Mavericks? What happened to that selfish, one-dimensional, no-defense-playing Me-Mac who quit on the Magic last year? Well, he had 28 points, 10 assists, eight rebounds, three blocked shots and three steals in Game 2.

And afterward, Houston Chronicle columnist John Lopez wrote that McGrady "was taking more steps toward reaching a Jordanesque kind of place, where everyone knows the ball will be in his hands, the last shot will be his, and there is nothing anyone can do about it."

We could say the game comes much easier for T-Mac now that he's able to throw the ball inside to Yao Ming (13-of-14 from the field, 7-of-7 from the line and 33 points in Game 2) rather than when he used to toss it in to Steven "Hands of Stone" Hunter.


----------

